# graphics/gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod has only aruba now?



## YuryG (Dec 9, 2022)

I have old r600 (or rs780?) integrated GPU previously graphics/gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod installed a bunch of subports, but now it has only aruba. (something about a port name change during portupgrade) Is it O.K.???


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 9, 2022)

Have a look at,


			Graphics/AMD-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## YuryG (Dec 9, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Have a look at,
> 
> 
> Graphics/AMD-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki


And why should I visit this link? The question is not about it at all.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 9, 2022)

When you take time to look good it lists amdcards-chipsets&drivers known to work.

```
pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd"
```


----------



## YuryG (Dec 9, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> When you take time to look good it lists amdcards-chipsets&drivers known to work.
> 
> ```
> pciconf -lv | egrep -i "radeon|amd"
> ```


It has worked before update of ports, and the table has not changed in the part concerning my old card.

The question is in ports' behaviour! Only aruba now occurs, but during clean stage it lists all previously listed variants, not only the first alphabetically "aruba".


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 9, 2022)

On my PC,

```
pkg info -l gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod-rs600-20220511
gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod-rs600-20220511:
 /boot/modules/radeon_RS600_cp_bin.ko
```

I installed "gpu-firmware-kmod" build from ports.
It installs all possible gpu drivers. Normally that should work. Try it out.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 9, 2022)

YuryG said:


> I have old *r600* (or rs780?) integrated GPU previously graphics/gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod installed a bunch of subports, *but now it has only aruba.* (something about a port name change during portupgrade) Is it O.K.???


If you want a specific flavor it must be specified.

'aruba' is the first flavor to get build from the port when no flavor is defined:

```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/gpu-firmware-radeon-kmod
# make -V FLAVOR
aruba

# make -V FLAVORS
aruba barts bonaire btc caicos cayman cedar cypress hainan hawaii juniper kabini kaveri mullins oland palm pitcairn r100 r200
r300 r420 r520 r600 r700 redwood rs600 rs690 rs780 rv610 rv620 rv630 rv635 rv670 rv710 rv730 rv740 rv770 sumo sumo2
tahiti turks verde

# make install clean FLAVOR=r600
```


----------

